# Asus Xonar DG 5.1 vs Realtek ALC 887 7.1 - Which is better?



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2014)

*Specs:*
ASUS Xonar DG 
5.1
Output: 
Bit Rate: 24-Bit, 
Sample rate: 96KHz, 
SNR: 105dB
Input: 16-Bit, 48KHz, 103dB

*vs*

ALC887
7.1
Output: 
Bit Rate: 24-Bit, 
Sample Rate: 192KHz, 
SNR: 97dB
Input: 24-Bit, 192KHz, 90dB
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
So as specs go, Apart from signal to Noise ratio everything else seems bad about the Xonar. What do You say?
I am planning to upgrade my PC audio (by not spending much) but I need to make sure that its an upgrade and not a downgrade.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2014)

Me too on this confusion, Im also looking foreward to buy this soundcard...
Also imma use this with a sennheisser hd 202 ii and an ES 18.. No external speakers, just these two headphones.. how much of a difference will there be ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2014)

technically even a budget audio card like xonar DG is better than any mid budget & many top budget mobo onboard audio.sound wise better the audio equipment more noticeable should be the difference,though i am not sure how much improvement will be noticeable on ES18.
Onboard Realtek Audio VS Asus Xonar DGX 5.1 sound? - Overclockers UK Forums


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 22, 2014)

Asus is the way to go for. It is BETTER.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 22, 2014)

There's also Creative Soundblaster Audigy RX soundcard, but take a look at external sound cards.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 22, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> There's also Creative Soundblaster Audigy RX soundcard, *but take a look at external sound cards.*


Useless for home audio and expensive crap ! better buy a mid range sound card with some better speakers rather get an amp. and plug in studio monitors if you want that DJ !


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 22, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Useless for home audio and expensive crap!


I really don't think the OP is planning to pair an onboard sound or an entry-level/mid-end sound card with home audio and expensive crap. The second guy wants one to pair it with HD 202 and/or an ES18.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> I really don't think the OP is planning to pair an onboard sound or an entry-level/mid-end sound card with home audio and expensive crap. The second guy wants one to pair it with HD 202 and/or an ES18.



well plan is to get better audio from 5.1 movies for now.
I am investing in a proper receiver and then its all audio over HDMI

But till then I did want to experiment as to what would be the difference. I've seen many people praise Xonar DG mostly because of it headphone amplifier option.
I only found out that these cards cost around 2k.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 22, 2014)

^^ well, many people say that Xonar DG feels awfully close to DX minus the floppy power connector for extra power. Xonar DX is a pretty good sound card so....


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 22, 2014)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] please explain what you said about the receiver and all. I have no idea regarding this. Any links that can help me out?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] please explain what you said about the receiver and all. I have no idea regarding this. Any links that can help me out?



I was talking about an AV receiver - it does all the sound processing and amplification for you - quite expensive


----------

